# FilStar XP-L Canister



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am considering trading my aqua top cf 500 for a XP-L rated to 175 gallons. If I could get this new for under $90 would this be a considerably good deal?

What do you guys think?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Why the switch? By reading the filstar specs I don't see that you would gain anything. You would not have the ease of stacked trays or the addition of uv in the XP-L.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

That or I also have a marine land 350 pro that I am not to fond of. I will keep the CF 500 just moving it to a different tank.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have two that I am looking at, one is new for $85 and one is used for $77.

Also people that have used these, are they good filters?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Not sure what you will gain with this switch. I have both filters and like the Aquatop. To me, cf500uv has much more room for bio-media than the smaller Rena.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I will keep the CF 500. But I would like to get rid of the 350 pro.

Plus the Rena is rated to more than the 350.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Most of the gph ratings are with an empty canister (no media) and no head pressure.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah I know that, but the 350 is only rated to 100 gal. And I have heard good things about the Rena.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

From what I'm reading the Rena XP-L is a rebranded XP3. If you go to a site with reviews such as amazon you can read a lot of broken when shipped and set up but leaking reviews. I'm not trying to say what you should do but.... I have heard that the old Rena XP's were okay.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

smitty814 said:


> From what I'm reading the Rena XP-L is a rebranded XP3. If you go to a site with reviews such as amazon you can read a lot of broken when shipped and set up but leaking reviews. I'm not trying to say what you should do but.... I have heard that the old Rena XP's were okay.


I have been looking, and I guess no canister is perfect so leaking could happen with any of them. I am not set on a xp3 just looking to get some opinions about my adding another filter. What are some of the canisters you would suggest?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

love my renas. use xp3 and xp4s on my tanks. the reason there is leaking issues for some is because the owner puts them together wrong. if quick shut off handle is not COMPLETELY up then the quick shut off housing does not seat properly. if not seated properly then internal cracks csn occur when shut off handle put back into flow position. this is a common error especially among first time users of this filter. i did it myself with my first rena. i've never had an issue since with any other. imo u cannot beat the flow and performance of the renas. although leaking complaints are common, i truly believe 98% of these issues are user error, not product itself


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, I found a few I think I am going to buy. They are even cheaper than the sun suns.


----------

